#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  material estudo ccna

## iverton

achei na net uma pasta do 4shared com bastante material para estudo para ccna e outros, bem interessante

4shared - HD do BLOG I - shared folder - free file sharing and storage

----------


## brunomoraesjvnt

Outro site muito bom é o careercert.info, lá tem muito material e para simular os labs e treinar outro bom site é o packetlife.net

Espero que seja util

----------

